# Updated LGD pictures



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Been pretty busy & like a lot of you this winter has been brutal here & just haven't taken a lot of pictures but thought I'd post a couple so you could all see how big out Karakachan puppies have gotten. 
The female turned a year old the beginning of December & the male will be a year old in a couple days.
They are great dogs & we love them & so do the goats.
They both Love the snow, I don't think it bothers them a bit as you can see in the 1 picture.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I know this is my first post on this forum&#8230;..I've been reading for weeks both before and after joining, but most of my reading so far has been on older threads so there wasn't any point replying to stuff people wrote months or years ago 

What I've been researching - like so many before me - is what breed of LGD will work best for my situation. I haven't completely narrowed it down yet, but Karakachan is on my short list so I really enjoyed seeing your pictures. I am on a long-term plan as due to travel plans this summer I don't want to get pups until fall, so I have plenty of time to research. 

Keep those pics of your Karakachans coming Katie!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, Moboiku to Homesteading & this forum as well. I'll bet there are others as well that you'll find a lot of folks helpful & with some of the same interests as you.
We also did a lot of research before deciding on our dogs & they have turned out to be a perfect fit.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Your pair of Karakachans are looking good Katie. I can certainly attest to the fact this breed loves cold weather....  My Karakachan will wonder around in the rain as well!


----------

